# Freehand-PDF Fehler



## kirowatti (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein Problem mit der Konvertierung eines Freehanddokuments in ein PDF.
Öffne ich es mit Adobe Acobat bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung "110".
Das scheint am Font zu liegen, denn wenn ich ihn durch einen anderen ersetze, ist alles in Ordnung.
Das hilft mir aber nicht weiter, da ich eben jene Schriftart benötige!
Ich verstehe das nicht, es handelt sich dabei genauso um einen True-Type-Font wie bei den anderen Schriften.
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

Vielen Dank.

Kirowatti


----------



## akrite (2. Mai 2005)

...wie sieht es aus, hast Du die Schriftarten beim Export mit eingebettet ?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## kirowatti (3. Mai 2005)

...habe ich alles gemacht!
ich verstehe das einfach nicht.
bei einigen schriften funktioniert es, bei anderen eben nicht.
woran könnte das denn liegen?


----------

